# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Οθόνη Kenwood DDX-7025

## PrinceOfAbyss

Γεια σε όλους και πάλι!

  Παίδες, έχω την παραπάνω οθόνη στο αυτοκίνητο μου και αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Ακριβώς επάνω από την οθόνη είναι η ποτηροθήκη του αυτοκινήτου, και τώρα το καλοκαίρι ο "ιδρώτας" από παγωμένα ποτήρια κτλ κτλ στάζει κάποιες φορές επάνω στην οθόνη με αποτέλεσμα τα φωτιζόμενα κουμπάκια από την αριστερή πλευρά να σβήσουν. Βασικά κάποιες φορές ανάβουν, και κάποιες σβήνουν. Παρόλα αυτά δίνουν εντολές στην οθόνη. Αντίθετα, από τη δεξιά πλευρά, ενώ δεν έσβησαν, το Forward δε δίνει εντολή (οπότε πατάω το Forward από το interface της οθόνης αφής).

  Βασικά πέρα από αυτό, θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν μπορώ να αλλάξω τις αποχρώσεις του interface από μπλε σε κόκκινο για να ταιριάζει με τον κόκκινο φωτισμό των οργάνων του Ibiza. Πόσο εύκολο λέτε να είναι αυτό? Είχα βρει κάποτε το service manual και έλεγε για ένα κρυφό μενού που ανέφερε για το calibration του RGB της οθόνης, αλλά δε ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό θα βοηθούσε στην αλλαγή του χρωματισμού του interface (μάλλον καθόλου).

  Καμιά ιδέα σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο πριν τη βγάλω από το αυτοκίνητο για να το προσπαθήσω στην πράξη έχετε? Βασικά αν πιστεύετε πως δε γίνεται να αλλάξει ο χρωματισμός δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία να ξηλώνω την οθόνη μόνο για τα φωτιζόμενα κουμπάκια.


Μια φωτό της οθόνης για να πάρετε μια ιδέα από το interface της φαίνεται παρακάτω:

----------


## solarcon

Καλημέρα Πέτρο…

Λύσε το πάνελ της οθόνης και καθάρισε με άσπρο οινόπνευμα καλά τις επαφές του πλαστικού περιβλήματος και του καλωδίου που συνδέεται με την οθόνη. 

Καθάρισε και τα κουμπάκια με άσπρο οινόπνευμα με μεγάλη προσοχή. Εδώ σου έχω και το σχέδιο για να μην αντιμετωπίσεις δυσκολίες με το λύσιμο…

----------


## mystaki g

*solarcon* Κωστα να πω και εγω κατι.ειναι καποια καποια σχεδια που δεν μπορουμε να τα δοσουμε σε αλλους.εδω το καταλαβενο.τωρα ολα τα αλλα που ειναι ελευθερα στο ιντερνετ γιατι δεν δινουμε κατεθειαν το λινκ .αφου το εχει η τανια http://elektrotanya.com/kenwood_ddx7.../download.html 
(http://elektrotanya.com/ για να βρουμε καποιο σχεδιο γραφουμε το μοντελο  η το σασι  .εαν το βρουμε παταμε στο Get manual)

η καλυτερα βαλτο σε ενα σαιτ που θα μπορουνε να το παρουνε ολοι ελευθερα.
αφου ξερουμε οτι ολα τα αλλα ειναι προσωρινα.
φιλικα ο Γιωρικας.
σε ολα τα αλλα εισαι ωραιος

εαν εισουν ποντιος θα λεγαμε οτι συναντηθηκανε ο Γιωρικας και ο Κωστικας  :Lol:

----------


## solarcon

Εντάξει Γιώργο. Θα το έχω υπόψη μου από εδώ και πέρα. 




> εαν εισουν ποντιος θα λεγαμε οτι συναντηθηκανε ο Γιωρικας και ο Κωστικας


Χα και εγώ ΠΟΝΤΙΟΣ είμαι. Οι ρίζες μου από εκεί είναι. Οπότε ισχύει αυτό που είπες….

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Thanks για τις απαντήσεις! Το μόνο που δε κατάλαβα Κώστα είναι που ήταν το "εδώ" στο Εδώ σου έχω και το σχέδιο για να μην αντιμετωπίσεις δυσκολίες με το λύσιμο.

Μήπως έχουμε καμιά ιδέα και για την αλλαγή του χρωματισμού του interface που είναι και αυτό που κατά κύριο λόγο με ενδιαφέρει?

----------


## navar

> Μήπως έχουμε καμιά ιδέα και για την αλλαγή του χρωματισμού του interface που είναι και αυτό που κατά κύριο λόγο με ενδιαφέρει?


χλομό το βλέπω !
είναι software ρύθμιση ! βασικά είναι εικόνα παραγόμενη ! δεν είναι χρωματιστά λαμπάκια να τα αλλάξεις !

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Σίγουρα είναι software ρύθμιση Κωνσταντίνε. Αλλά και το software δεν αλλάζει με κάποιο τρόπο? Kάπου μέσα στην ROM του OSD θα αναφέρονται λογικά οι hex τιμές για τα R,G,B του OSD. Αυτές λογικά θα πρέπει να πειράξω (από τις προσπάθειες μου με τον δίσκο μου έμεινε και ο EEPROM programmer, remember?).

Στο service manual πάντως αναφέρεται ως υπεύθυνο chip για το OSD το IC400. Επίσης στο test menu της συσκευής υπάρχει πληροφορία για το OSD ROM version, πχ OSD ROM Ver : 1. 03 (σελ. 20 στο manual).

Άρα φαντάζομαι με λίγο ψάξιμο μπορεί να βγει άκρη.

----------


## navar

δεν θα στο πρότεινα μιας και δεν ξέρεις τι συνέπειες θα έχει , πειράζοντας αυτες τις τιμές μπορεί να πάρει αλλα ντάλλον χρώματα , μειώνωντας ας πούμε το μπλέ και αυξάνοντας το κόκκινο , δέν θα έχεις ποτέ λευκό ! το πράσινο θα γίνει ρόζ , το κίτρινο καφέ και πάει λέγοντας ! μπορέι έτσι απλά να το κάνεις δυσανάγνωστο και να χάσεις τα πάντα , άσε που αμα θέλεις να παίξεις ενα video θα σου βγεί ότι ναναι !
πολύ πιθανόν αν διαβάσεις τα δεδομένα απο την epprom το φόντο και το menu και τα κουμπιά του υπομενού να υπάρχει σε εικόνα ας πούμε σε .gif .jpeg η κάτι ανάλογο που διαβάσει αυτό !
μόνο έτσι αν καταφέρεις να το αλλάξεις αλλιώς δύσκολα !

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Για τα χρώματα συνολικά είναι άλλο chip, το IC303. Για το OSD είναι το IC400, τα οποία συνδέονται μεταξύ τους. Οπότε φαντάζομαι πως το 400 δίνει τις τιμές στο 303 για τα διάφορα χρώματα του OSD. Αυτές τις τιμές φαντάζομαι πως θα μπορώ να αλλάξω για να πετύχω αυτό που θέλω. Πχ το 303 θα έχει όλη την παλέτα των χρωμάτων, και το 400 θα του "λέει" στο τάδε τετράγωνο του OSD δώσε αυτό το χρώμα... Αν αλλάξω λογικά το hex του χρώματος θα πάρω άλλο χρώμα για το background, και αντίστοιχα για τα soft κουμπιά, κτλ κτλ...

Δε ξέρω, μπορεί να το σκέφτομαι εντελώς απλοϊκά και λανθασμένα. Αν μη τι άλλο είμαι πληροφορικάριος, όχι ηλεκτρονικός. Απλά βλέπω μια λογική όπως το σκέφτομαι... Κανείς που να ρίξει μια ματιά στο service manual να επιβεβαιώσει ή να απορρίψει την θεωρία μου?

Ένα screenshot από τα IC στα οποία αναφέρομαι:

----------


## solarcon

Εάν θες να αλλάξεις τον χρωματισμό μπαίνεις στο service mode. Εάν δεν έχεις το service manual, πες μου το να στο στείλω με e-mail. Εκεί το γράφει αναλυτικά….

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Κώστα το service manual δεν είναι αυτό που έβαλε ο Γιώργος στο link του post#3? Αν εννοείς να μου στείλεις αυτό, το έχω εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια!

Πάντως βλέπω αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα τώρα που το χαζεύω πιο προσεκτικά, πχ αυτό:

IC400 OSD OSD graphic signal occurrence
IC401 Flash ROM OSD font data ROM

Το IC401 στο parts list αντιστοιχεί στο MB29LV8T9TN6R2, που είναι Flash ROM και μάλιστα υποστηρίζεται από τον programmer μου.

Απλά με προβληματίζει ότι το αναφέρει ως Font data ROM. Δηλαδή λέτε να έχει μόνο τη γραμματοσειρά? Τα χρώματα των μενού που να είναι?

----------


## kapet

Εαν εχεις κεφι και ψαξεις καλα το προγραμμα, καπου θα βρεις το αρχειο sys.txt
Εκει ειναι υπο μορφη Decimal ή Hexadecimal

Αυτη η σελιδα θα σε βοηθησει να φτιαξεις το δικο σου χρωμα σε οποιο επιπεδο θελεις
http://www.mathsisfun.com/hexadecima...al-colors.html

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Καλημέρα!

Φυσικά και έχω κέφι να το ψάξω. Εντωμεταξύ για να μου λες για  συγκεκριμένο αρχείο, προφανώς έχεις δει/ψάξει κάτι αντίστοιχο, σωστά?

Ελπίζω μόνο να μη χρειάζομαι κάτι παραπάνω από έναν programmer γιατί δεν  έχω άλλα πιο εξειδικευμένα εργαλεία ηλεκτρονικών (παλμογράφους κτλ).

Επίσης, αν μου έλεγες που θα πρέπει να ψάξω, σε ποιο chip εννοώ...

----------


## kapet

Φιλε το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα δεν το εχω δουλεψει. Πες μου τι λειτουργικο συστημα εχει? Ειναι και gps?

<...Επίσης, αν μου έλεγες που θα πρέπει να ψάξω, σε ποιο chip εννοώ...>
Δεν ψαχνεις σε κανενα chip. Στην flash θα επεμβεις!

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς Βασίλη όταν λες για λειτουργικό σύστημα. Προφανώς κάποιο κλειστό της Kenwood. Πως μπορώ να το διαπιστώσω? GPS παίρνει με extra module.

----------


## kapet

Φυσιολογικα πρεπει να εχει windows CE. Αν ναι, πρεπει να βρεις τον τροπο να μπεις στον explorer. Αυτο γινεται με 2 τροπους:
Ή ξεκλειδωνεις τη συσκευη [αν το κανει η συγκεκριμενη], ή θα εχει καποια RS232 και απο εκει με το καταλληλο προγραμμα μπαινεις μεσα.

Σου τα λεω απλα [δεν ειναι ομως], για να καταλαβεις τον τροπο πως γινεται αυτο που θελεις...

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Πως μπορώ να διαπιστώσω Βασίλη αν είναι WinCE (το θεωρώ *εξαιρετικά απίθανο*)?

Ποια συσκευή που έχεις δουλέψει τρέχει WinCE ώστε να συγκρίνω τα OSD τους και να βγάλω κάποια συμπεράσματα για το δικό μου?

----------


## kapet

Εδω θα βρεις ακρη http://www.navimania.gr/forumdisplay.php?f=349

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Βασίλη μάλλον μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφορετικές οικογένειες οθονών. Είναι άλλες οι οθόνες DNx-9999 και άλλες οι DDx-9999. Εγώ έχω οθόνη της δεύτερης οικογένειας που παίρνει GPS με extra module. Και δε νομίζω να τρέχει WinCE. Πιστεύω πως είναι εντελώς λάθος προσέγγιση (για τη δική μου συσκευή) αυτή με τον explorer που μου πρότεινες.

  Παρόλα αυτά δε μου είπες κάποιον τρόπο (αν γνωρίζεις) για να σιγουρευτώ 100% για την πλατφόρμα του λειτουργικού. Και δυστυχώς στα 7-8 topics του forum που μου έδειξες δε βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. Δε περιμένω μασημένη τροφή, απλά καμιά ιδέα πριν ξηλώσω την οθόνη και αρχίσω τα πειράματα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου.

----------


## kapet

Πετρο για να καταλαβω. Η οθονη που βλεπω ειναι ενσωματομενη στο αυτοκινητο? Εαν ειναι, καπου θα υπαρχει το receiver που στελνει τα data. Εκει θα βρεις πιο λειτουργικο συστημα εχει. Ισως απο το manual.
Εκει πρεπει να επεμβεις και οχι στην οθονη.
Αν παλι δεν εχω καταλαβει σωστα διορθωσε 'με..

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Η οθόνη Βασίλη είναι αυτή. Δεν αγόρασα το αμάξι με την οθόνη. Τα Ibiza έχουν μια 1din πηγή, και από κάτω ένα "σκαφάκι" επίσης 1din για να βάζεις διάφορα μικροπράγματα ή να βάλεις extra το εργοστασιακό CD-changer... Εγώ λοιπόν πριν χρόνια έβγαλα την εργοστασιακή πηγή και το "σκαφάκι", και έβαλα αυτήν την 2din οθόνη.

  Η οθόνη λοιπόν παίρνει διάφορα modules για να αυξηθούν οι δυνατότητες της. Πχ έχω πάρει το module του TV-tuner, και το module για το interface της σύνδεσης με iPod. Το module του GPS δε το πήρα γιατί αφενός το 2005 που τα έβαλα όλα αυτά δεν ήταν τόσο διαδομένο το GPS (ελλιπείς χάρτες κτλ) και αφετέρου διάβασα αργότερα πως το module αυτό (της Garmin) δεν εμφανίζει σωστά τους Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στους χάρτες.

  Γενικά δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο από την οθόνη. Ακόμη και την έλλειψη υποδοχής για USB ή κάρτες SD κτλ για εύκολη μεταφορά μουσικής την αντισταθμίζει η σύνδεση με iPod που έβαλα. Το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι το μη ταιριαστό χρώμα της οθόνης σε σχέση με τον κόκκινο φωτισμό των οργάνων του Ibiza.

  Γι'αυτό σκέφτηκα με την ευκαιρία που έσβησαν τα φωτιζόμενα κουμπάκια να τη βγάλω και να δω μαζί με αυτά και το θέμα του χρώματος του background (αν είναι εφικτό).

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Δε παίρνω και όρκο, αλλά η λύση μου φαίνεται πως είναι στο IC401... Θα χρειαστώ βέβαια έναν adapter σαν αυτόν για να το επιβεβαιώσω...

Δείτε εδώ και πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας ρε παίδες! Διακοπές είστε όλοι οι ηλεκτρονικοί?

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Ο adapter παραγγέλθηκε πριν λίγο. Για να δούμε τι θα βρούμε μέσα στο chip όταν με  το καλό πάρω τον adapter στα χέρια μου...

 Μου περνάει πάντως από το μυαλό το ενδεχόμενο να πηγαίνω γυρεύοντας για  προβλήματα και να μη το ξέρω... Γιατί, ΟΚ, έχω ένα soldering station θερμού αέρα, αλλά έχω  ξεκολλήσει μέχρι 8-pin chips... Το εν λόγω 48-pin λογικά θα είναι πιο  δύσκολο... Ελπίζω να μη κάψω τίποτα και πάει για πέταμα η οθονούλα  μου...

 Επίσης ρε παίδες, ΟΚ, υποθέτουμε πως όλα θα πάνε καλά και θα το  διαβάσω... Μετά πως "αποκωδικοποιώ" το περιεχόμενο ώστε να ξέρω τι θα  πρέπει να αλλάξω? Ο programmer δίπλα από το hex περιεχόμενο έχει και το  ASCII representation του περιεχομένου, αλλά θα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα η  αναφορά σε RGB χρώματα? Δε ρωτάω φυσικά για το συγκεκριμένο (πως να  ξέρετε?), αλλά συνήθως έτσι είναι?

Ομολογώ πως με "τρομάζει" λίγο η σιωπή σας.

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα για να αναφέρω κάποιες εξελίξεις...

Διάβασα το chip αλλά ενώ δε μου βγάζει μήνυμα λάθους ούτε στην αναγνώριση του chip, ούτε στην ανάγνωση του περιεχομένου του, ωστόσο δε μου φαίνεται να έχει διαβαστεί σωστά...

Το λέω αυτό γιατί αφενός είναι σχεδόν άδειο, αφετέρου δεν έχει καν στην αρχή το copyright της Kenwood...

Παραθέτω ορισμένες φωτογραφίες καθώς και το .bin αρχείο για σχολιασμό...







Αρχείο

Edit: Είναι δυνατόν σε 8Mbit chip να υπάρχουν γραμένα μόνο ελάχιστα bits εδώ κι εκεί? Και ούτε ενα copyright στην αρχή του περιεχομένου?

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Επιστρέφω πιο μπερδεμένος από ποτέ όσων αφορά το θέμα αυτό... Και εξηγώ τι έγινε...

Μη μπορώντας να βγάλω κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το αν τα λιγοστά bits του chip IC401 παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο στο interface της οθόνης, και μετά από επιπλέον μελέτη του service manual, κατέληξα (ίσως λανθασμένα, θα δείξει) ότι μάλλον το IC401 δε παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στο interface (στα χρώματα του τουλάχιστον), και επίσης αποφάσισα ποιος θα είναι ο επόμενος υποψήφιος*... Κολλάω λοιπόν το chip στη θέση του, και πριν προχωρήσω στο επόμενο chip σκέφτηκα να κάνω μια δοκιμή ότι η οθόνη δουλεύει ως εδώ, μη χάσω στο τέλος τη μπάλα και δε ξέρω τι να πρωτοελέγξω σε περίπτωση προβλήματος μετά από δοκιμή 4-5 chips...

Συνδέω την οθόνη λοιπόν και προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη σε πολλά σημεία του interface έβγαζε κουτάκια που εκτείνονταν σε όλη τη νοητή στήλη της οθόνης. Σχεδόν εναλλάξ interface-στήλη πήγαιναν αν θυμάμαι καλά... Δοκιμάζω να περάσω τα pins ξανά με το κολλητήρι, και στρώνει το πρόβλημα. Προφανώς κάποιο από τα pins δεν είχε κολλήσει καλά...

Αυτό όμως που με προβλημάτισε είναι το εξής. Η πηγή εκτός από το interface με το menu επιλογών κτλ κτλ, έχει και μια στάνταρ εικόνα (έναν ουρανό με σύννεφα) που εκεί δεν υπάρχουν εικονίδια και επιλογές του menu... Μια απλή εικόνα δηλαδή, σαν wallpaper. Εκεί λοιπόν το πρόβλημα των στηλών με τα κουτάκια δεν υπήρχε. Δηλαδή, πήγαινα στο interface, υπήρχαν κουτάκια... Πήγαινα στη στατική εικόνα, εξαφανίζονταν τα κουτάκια... Άρα το IC401 τελικά ίσως και να παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στο interface. Ίσως όχι αυτόν ακριβώς που με ενδιαφέρει (τα χρώματα), αλλά κάτι άλλο που δε μπορώ να το κατανοήσω.

Anyway, *επόμενος υποψήφιος είναι το chip IC200, το οποίο επικοινωνεί άμεσα με το chip IC204 (η κεντρική μονάδα επεξεργασίας της οθόνης), και γενικά με όλα τα υπόλοιπα chips που αφορούν την παραγόμενη εικόνα (IC400 - OSD IC, IC303 - CHROMA & γ IC). Μάλιστα αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως ενώ για τα περισσότερα chips υπάρχει part number κατασκευαστή στο service manual, για το συγκεκριμένο δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα, σαν να το κρατάνε μυστικό.





Επίσης, κάπου στην περιγραφή των ρυθμίσεων του Test mode της οθόνης αναφέρεονται τα παρακάτω:




> *Test mode operation*
> • Source selector : VIDEO
> Each press of the V SEL key in TEST mode should switch from VIDEO→NAVIGATION→DVD→VIDEO
> • Volume : STEP 30
> • Switching for Video detector or Test mode main menu (for FNC key on)
> • Microprocessor information
> • Information for service menu / Serial code writing *
> • Chroma adjustment *
> • Writing value for LCD panels touch position adjustment *
> ...


Δηλαδή, αν αλλάξει το IC200 πρέπει να γίνουν οι ρυθμίσεις που είναι μαρκαρισμένες με αστεράκι.

Επίσης, κάτι παράξενο είναι πως στο PCB, ακριβώς κάτω από το IC200, φαίνεται να υπάρχει κενή θέση στο manual, ενώ στην πράξη (στην οθόνη μου) υπάρχει ένα ολόιδιο chip που ονομάζεται IC201. Πως δικαιολογείται μια τέτοια έλλειψη άραγε?



Θα δοκιμάσω αύριο και το IC200 λοιπόν (αν και είμαι απαισιόδοξος), και μετά θα δω τι, και αν θα κάνω κάτι περισσότερο. Από την άλλη βλέπω καινούριες οθόνες που έχουν πλήρως ρυθμιζόμενο χρωματισμό του OSD μέσω παλέτας που προκύπτει από συνδυασμούς RGB μέσω menu, και ζηλεύω που τελικά η δική μου δείχνει με κάτι τέτοιες ελλείψεις τα 5 χρονάκια της, και κάνω "δαπανηρές" σκέψεις...

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Αποστολή εξετελέσθη, όχι όμως με το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα δυστυχώς... Θα μου πείτε βέβαια, αφού δεν εξετελέσθη η πηγή, πάλι καλά... Τη συναρμολόγησα λοιπόν, την πακετάρισα, και την πούλησα κοψοχρονιά 500 ευρώ σε άτομο που την ήθελε και δε το ενοχλούσε το μπλε φόντο...

Έτσι για το κλείσιμο του θέματος, να ενημερώσω πως βρήκα λοιπόν *αυτήν* που κοστίζει 1.516 ευρώ και με λίγο παζάρεμα από το σχετικό κουμπάκι έπεσε στα 1.259 ευρώ... Έχει και ενσωματωμένο GPS που η δική μου δεν είχε... Έχει και bluetooth για pairing με κινητό για hands-free κλήσεις, μέχρι και αποστολή SMS από την οθόνη... Γενικά έχει 1002 σύγχρονα, τεχνολογικά καλούδια και εφέ, και φυσικά πλήρως προσαρμόσιμο GUI στα μέτρα του εκάστοτε αυτοκινήτου.

Μάλιστα προσέξτε μια τρελή λεπτομέρεια... Τα κουμπάκια χειρισμού στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης αλλάζουν χρώμα και αυτά ανάλογα με το επιλεγμένο χρώμα του φόντου... Προφανώς η οθόνη εκτείνεται και στο κατώτατο τμήμα (στη λωρίδα που είναι τα κουμπάκια) και τα φωτίζει εσωτερικά. Επίσης, προφανώς τα κουμπάκια δεν είναι micro-switches, αλλά περιοχές αφής...



Στην παρακάτω κοντινή φωτό γίνεται καλύτερα αντιληπτή η πανέξυπνη τεχνική τους...



Να και μερικά videos της οθόνης:










Με γεια μου!!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

